# Where's everybody going to finish up at?



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 20, 2013)

Spending the last three days in Arkansas! Pumped ! This will be my first trip out west... Where is everybody gonna finish up at? We will be in Moro....


----------



## triton196 (Jan 21, 2013)

im going to northwest miss for my first trip to the delta i cant wait either.


----------



## Lightnrod (Jan 21, 2013)

Headed to OK tomorrow.Hunting four days and can't wait!


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 21, 2013)

Heading back to the pond in Oglethorpe county. Hoping for some real ducks it's been all mergansers and geese so far this season except for Saturday 12/29 when we had a good mix.


----------



## JLG ANGUS (Jan 21, 2013)

Gonna be in Ethel Ark. for the last four days.....hope it picks up before then...


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 21, 2013)

Gonna be in a swamp in coweta county. Have seen alot of birds everytime we have been. Good luck everybody


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 21, 2013)

I will be in Greenville MS from Wed.  through Sat.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 21, 2013)

Hope to be in a swamp in Newton County, just had some stuff come up at work today so might be done for my first season!


----------



## bonecollector (Jan 21, 2013)

colquitt on sat and grady county swamp on sun


----------



## BRADL (Jan 21, 2013)

I will be in a swamp in Franklin Co.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 21, 2013)

in da water somewhere on this good ol earth


----------



## drewclayon (Jan 21, 2013)

The hill


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 21, 2013)

x2  Headed there in the morning.


----------



## SigEp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently moved and don't have anywhere to go. If anybody around Seminole or west Georgia had extra room in the boat shoot me a pm


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 21, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Hope to be in a swamp in Newton County, just had some stuff come up at work today so might be done for my first season!



Just hunt. Work will be there Monday...


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 21, 2013)

Will be on the Hill Saturday, then probably the swamp Sunday. Hoping to get into some birds though, that's for sure!


----------



## king george (Jan 22, 2013)

jones co  sat.  , henry or lamar co sun befor church, have to make that one a quick one.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 22, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> Just hunt. Work will be there Monday...[/QUOTE
> 
> I hear you on that, but this is kind of an emergency at work and my boss is my hunting partner so it is what it is.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 22, 2013)

joepuppy said:


> I will be in Greenville MS from Wed.  through Sat.



Get ready to see ALOT of water . We just returned from a 5 day hunt out there and it had the birds scattered . We killed a few but it was very tough


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 22, 2013)

Swamp friday am to lay the annual woodie swamp and then finishing up on the hill for the last two days


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 22, 2013)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Swamp friday am to lay the annual woodie swamp and then finishing up on the hill for the last two days



Same here for the Hill, might see ya out there! We'll be camping out Friday night lol


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 22, 2013)

Heading to the swamp in Newton Co in the morning.  Hopefully putting the smack down on my first woodie.


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Guess I'll be on the coast chasing divers for the last weekend.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 22, 2013)

The River


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jan 22, 2013)

well looks like seminole is a no go so might hav to hunt my woody hole 2 days in a row. going in the morning before work


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 23, 2013)

Saturday I'm hunting my place, if anyone wants to swap hunts, I'll take them to my place Sat, if they have a place to go Sun.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jan 23, 2013)

well i  got 1 drake woody this morning  had bout 30 fly over an land at the bac of the swamp. guess i will be bac there sat


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 24, 2013)

JLG ANGUS said:


> Gonna be in Ethel Ark. for the last four days.....hope it picks up before then...



Bring me back a couple of pies from the Ethel General Store please!


----------



## Mark K (Jan 24, 2013)

We'll be hunting our swamp pond. Been feeding deer all year and just added another 100lbs of corn!! We'll definitely be shooting ducks Saturday morning and evening!! If we're lucky we may get to go Sunday morning as well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mark K said:


> We'll be hunting our swamp pond. Been feeding deer all year and just added another 100lbs of corn!! We'll definitely be shooting ducks Saturday morning and evening!! If we're lucky we may get to go Sunday morning as well.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll be finishing up at the local saloon with a double whiskey and a beer chaser.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 24, 2013)

with all this talk about the hill, i may have to finish up my season there


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jan 24, 2013)

At work.  Night shift this weekend.


----------



## Shakey Head (Jan 24, 2013)

Harrisburg Arkansas


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking like a trip to Arkansas


----------



## GeorgiaSouthernSig (Jan 24, 2013)

For those of you going out west, are you going with outfitters? Or do you have friends that live there and let you hunt? Or public land? Those outfitters want a lot of money


----------



## SigEp614 (Jan 24, 2013)

GeorgiaSouthernSig said:


> For those of you going out west, are you going with outfitters? Or do you have friends that live there and let you hunt? Or public land? Those outfitters want a lot of money




Gotta pay to play


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 24, 2013)

Our guide is very reasonable pm me for info... We are leaving out in the am! Y'all kill em up boys!


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 24, 2013)

GeorgiaSouthernSig said:


> For those of you going out west, are you going with outfitters? Or do you have friends that live there and let you hunt? Or public land? Those outfitters want a lot of money



Best kind of hunt invite on an open slot at a club. Hotel, gas, food. Split 3 ways all I can say is a great weekend at a fair price.


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 24, 2013)

Going to a mallard hole in the morning and hoping to leave with a limit! Gotta try to finish up strong


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rolling out now ... Everybody be safe and kill em all!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be in Walton County.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm going to be in the pillow hole


----------



## maughdr (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be in alabama, ain't had much luck in ga this yr


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 26, 2013)

The youth squirrel hunt I was supposed to be helping with tomorrow got cancelled so it looks like I'll get to hit the Newton County swamp one last time tomorrow in hopes of laying down my first duck!


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck!

I'm still here seeing tons the ones that are working are a jewel In the rough.









So far spoons, gadwalls, blue bills. Real slow but looks like an all day hunt here in Ark. But I'd rather be hunting then not. And Arkansas alot can change by the minute or day. It's around 1:30 local time so we've been in the pit since 5:50am. But I'm in company of family and friends so its good fellowship and time not wasted.


----------

